# T8 Vs T5 for Cali King (also loose wiring tips needed!)



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

So my Cali King has decided to cause some havoc. About 6 months ago, I resolved (I thought!) an issue of him climbing around on some loose wiring by having the area neatened up with cable clips. This appeared to solve the issue. However, after months of no issues, in the last couple of days, he seems to have found an area RIGHT at the top of the 2ft viv to climb onto some wiring. He’s caused the UVB strip to fall out of its socket, and not cleanly. As you can see from the damaged UVB, part of it remains lodged into the socket. So I presume along with trying again to better secure the wiring, I’m going to need to buy a new UVB system? If so, should I go for a T5 system this time instead of my current T8? Given I have a California Kingsnake who by most assessments doesn’t technically NEED uvb, is it worth the expense to upgrade, or not?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Are there any T8 systems that have a fixed bracket rather than these dangly things? A fixed bracket would not only look cleaner, but I’d imagine be less fiddly. Does such a thing exist for a T8 fitting?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

At the risk of feeling like I’m talking to myself, I’ve just come across the Arcadia Lamp Guard Pro. Might this help prevent future issues along with pinning more of the wiring down?


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is why all lights need guarding for snakes, they will wrap around the tubes and pull/shatter them.
I put a mesh guard around the UV lights I have (I have various Arcadia shade dwellers, and they do guard designed for them). And to stop snakes climbing the cables I encase the cables in plastic trunking from Screwfix/wickes. Plugging the end with a cap.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Like this


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> Like this
> View attachment 362908


Trunking is probably the way forward. I thought the clamps would do the trick, but I should have anticipated he’d find even a small weakness! Is that the arcadia lamp guard pro over your strip light?


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup it is that. They are well made and because they are hinged you only need to remove the front two screws to change the bulb.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> Yup it is that. They are well made and because they are hinged you only need to remove the front two screws to change the bulb.


That’s promising - I’ve got one on the way from Swell Reptiles along with a new T8 system. Decided to stick with T8 for now because I have some backup T8 UVB strips already in my possession. Looks really neat. 24” UVB so I’ve ordered the 26” cage.

As much as I feel for the guy being in a viv only illuminated by a heat bulb, at least with a snake, being without UVB for the time being isn’t a huge deal. If this happened when I had my bearded dragon, I’d be freaking out about MBD.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea it's not as critical thankfully. I looked after a beardie for 8months or so. Put me off getting lizards 😅 
Snakes are so much mor straight forward and chill. Plus, they don't scratch their enclosures to bits!


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> Yea it's not as critical thankfully. I looked after a beardie for 8months or so. Put me off getting lizards 😅
> Snakes are so much mor straight forward and chill. Plus, they don't scratch their enclosures to bits!


Oh I loved my beardie. For me, the biggest down side was the appetite! I dread to think how much I spent on locusts! A mouse a week is certainly easier on the bank balance!


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

To be honest, he seems pretty content chilling out on “the dark side”!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Get an Arcacdia Pro T5 luminaire as the way the bulbs are fitted makes it hard for the snakes to damage them and potentially themselves. 

Also T8s are becoming obsolete with companies starting to discontinue them.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Given I’m about to have a new UVB unit fitted into the viv, should I really be fixing it to the warm side of the viv to go along with the light & shade method? It’d previously been placed fairly centrally. Mainly to be completely honest for my own viewing purposes for the best spread of illumination.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I always install them centrally as then it provides the greatest spread for the animal


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I install them around two thirds of the way along, closer to the warm side then the cool side. I find this gives them a nice gradient of light and dark alonside hot and cool.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Perhaps comes down to preference and priorities.

I have tried both basking side and centrally…….

For viewing, centrally looks better, but husbandry and lighting groups guidance (Face book) suggests aligning with basking source………


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Or, do what I've done in the big viarium and UV at the 2/3's point near the basking spot and a strip light LED over nearly all the enclosure. So long as you get the RGB+W LED's the light isn't too noticably different from the UV bulb. (please ignore the mess in the reflections 😅 )
This LED is just a cheap ZigBee one from aldi/lidl. With Google home is does a nice warm sunset/sunrise for an hours or so before going "daylight" like this.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> Or, do what I've done in the big viarium and UV at the 2/3's point near the basking spot and a strip light LED over nearly all the enclosure. So long as you get the RGB+W LED's the light isn't too noticably different from the UV bulb. (please ignore the mess in the reflections 😅 )
> This LED is just a cheap ZigBee one from aldi/lidl. With Google home is does a nice warm sunset/sunrise for an hours or so before going "daylight" like this.
> View attachment 363126
> 
> ...


That’s pretty stunning!


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with it


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with it


What lives in there out of interest?


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Our boa imperator Morrigan lives in it.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

That is one good looking noodle!


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I think she is super pretty. I couldn't really have asked for a better first "big" snake. Even though she's only around 4 and a half foot just now. Lovely pinky orange hue to her sides that doesn't really show on camera unfortunately.


----------

